# NFTC: Auditor General's Report



## MarkOttawa (16 May 2006)

Here's the section: "National Defence—NATO Flying Training in Canada"
http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/domino/reports.nsf/html/20060503ce.html

"3.23 The training program has remained underused because National Defence has not enrolled enough pilots into the NFTC program. In addition, however, we found that the ability of the operational training units to absorb pilots after their NFTC training is an ongoing problem—the units do not have enough room to take in all the pilots that the NFTC program would graduate if it was used at full capacity. Therefore, the Department has been limiting the number of pilots it enrolled in the program in 2003 and 2004. This trend has continued into 2005.

3.24 National Defence also decided in 2004 to lower the enrolment to the NFTC basic training level as it anticipated an interruption in the next stage of training for helicopter and multi-engine aircraft pilots. The existing contract for the helicopter and multi-engine flying training expired in August 2005, and a new CFTS contract was signed in October 2005. This new contract has a two-year transition period before training can be provided at full capacity. As a result, National Defence has made a decision to under-enrol pilots in the basic NFTC program until the next stage of training is at its capacity.

3.25 The interruption in helicopter and multi-engine aircraft flying training may create more of a backlog of Canadian Forces pilots who are waiting for training and increase their wait times. We found that, since 2002, National Defence had improved wait times and backlogs. Wait times had fallen from between 18 and 22 months to about 11 months, and the backlog of pilots waiting to start flying training had dropped from about 161 pilots to about 80. However, new delays may cause backlogs and wait times to increase again."

In other words: too many pilots, not enough planes after training completed.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Bograt (17 May 2006)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> In other words: too many pilots, not enough planes after training completed.


I would humbly suggest that you are half right. There are not enough planes. I'll go out on a limb, and I am sure other more senior aircrew will set me straight if I am grossly wrong.

Specifically regarding the MH and multi (CP140, CC130) community it appears to be a problem with serviceable aircraft. In the MH community, the airframes are shared between HOTEF, 423 and 406. As you may know 406 is the training squadron for Sea King aircrew (Drivers, Navs and AESOPS). There have been challenges balancing the operation requirements of (4) detachments and getting new crew qualified. This would be challenging enough in a perfect world, let a lone in a world where the airframe snags.

Regarding the CP-140 community I believe a similar kind of sharing arrangement is occurring between 404 and 405 squadrons. 404 being the training OTU for Aurora crews. This coupled with a modernization program and a 25 year old airframe there have been some serviceability challenges within this community. Again it is a balance between operation requirements and training.

I am unfamiliar with CC-130 community, but I am sure they have challenges of similar issues to that of the MH and CP-140. 

IIRC, the CF lost 300+ drivers last year to retirement (I believe I heard it during a brief at 1 CAD- no reference available). From what I understand that is a quarter of the CF pilots. Understanding that pilots have ground jobs are well as flying duties, many desk positions are being unfilled because of lack of bodies. Imagine what the picture will look like in 5 years time when more crew are able to retire.

With risk of sounding apocalyptic, it appears that we are reaping the harvest of decisions made during the past 25 years.


----------



## pipstah (17 May 2006)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> In other words: too many pilots, not enough planes after training completed.



I don't know... maybe I'm living in a different world but I am sure that in every squadron they would gladly accept any new trained pilots under their wings... Air Canada is hitting hard again on military qualified pilots pool... Does that statement is taking in consideration how many pilots will retire in those next years? Havey they considered that not all of the pilots in formation will get their wings?

There's alot of desk job that need pilots but aren't fill by pilots due to lack of available pilots... Ask the fast jet community if they need pilots... There's alot of changes that will happen in the airforce in a not so far future...  The Cyclone coming in... SAR fixed wing will probably change...  Hercules, they will probably be retired and enjoy their beers on beach somewhere in the south next to the five stars hangars ;D Tact hel community will change when the heavy lift will come in... I don't know what will be the role of the little CH-146 but a reorganization will surely happen...  not counting the so many rumors we can hear but it doesn't worth to say...

Its the tiny part of changes that will come that I know of and it will need alot of people to pass trough that. It will surely be very challenging! I didn't count all the possible missions overseas... We will maybe have less aircrafts but I hope the serviceability will be better and be able to fly them more often. It's maybe just me but I do think that we wont be that much when we will be qualified and we will be on the flight line because the mission tempo is pretty high and I would gladly take the place of a senior captain who has done his time and has a family to take care. I think we must protect our experience and by that I don't mean not using it but rather not burning them out... 3 tours in 5 years...

Like Bograt said about the numbers of airplaines... I would not mind having Apache wrapped in plastic bag in storage like in the US.


----------

